# Which soap to use?



## freda (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey, sorry if this has already been covered but I've read a bunch of threads and never really found a definitive answer.

I know about the vinegar/water mix for after a big cleaning & spot cleans. I'm just wondering about the once-a-week cleaning. Do you use dish soap, normal soap, antibacterial, bar/liquid, etc.

I'm just wondering what's the safest and most effective way

Thanks. 

[edit] I'm referring to cleaning the cage, not the hedgie :lol:


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Assuming you're meaning cleaning the cage? I use vinegar/water & then rinse everything down really well with water afterwards. If Sylvie has had a really messy night on the wheel that's what I use as well over just straight water. I have a spray bottle with 1/2 & 1/2 mix


----------



## freda (Jun 21, 2009)

Alright. If that's enough than that's what I'd prefer to do, I just know some people use soaps 

And yeah, sorry, I did mean the cage :lol:


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

I admit to using original scent Dawn when I take the cage bottom out on the deck to clean it. I used it with my hamsters years ago without any problems. That's my normal dish soap and what they use on birds and animals after oil spills.

Before I got my CWS, I would soak the wheels in it overnight. Never seemed to bother Ender.

Jodi


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I use antibacterial dish soap then vinegar water rinse.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I also use dish soap with a good rinse to get rid of the residue. I find it the easiest and it's readily available. When I do a massive clean I transport the whole cage to my bathtub and soak it in water/dish soap and then rinse it with the shower.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

I also use Antibacterial Dawn dish detergent. 

When spot cleaning small area's I started using "Green Works" Natural. It has no harsh chemical fumes or residue.
Anyone know if this is safe for hedgies?
It's made from coconut-based cleaning agents. I only use it to wipe the bottom and sides of the cages then the liners go over that after it has dried well.


----------

